

Speed comparison: cvBlob vs. OpenCV's cv::findContours - _ak
http://felipedelamuerte.wordpress.com/2011/11/20/speed-comparison-cvblob-vs-opencvs-cvfindcontours/

======
itmag
Something I'm wondering: is it relatively easy to just dive into these
libraries and start doing _useful_ things with facial recognition?

Or is it more of a toy at this point?

I have a few ideas in that general direction, hence my asking.

